# झाड़ मुडी Vs  भेलपुरी



## max_demon (Feb 24, 2008)

Post Your Openians guys , in western area esp. Maharastra Bhelpuri is popular but in eastern area that झाड़ मुडी is Famous like in kolkata etc . what do u personally like ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 24, 2008)

भेलपूरी


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2008)

ye jhad mudi kya hai demon bhai??main to seedhi saadhi dal roti khata hu


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 24, 2008)

Never heard of this Jhad Mudi myself. How's it prepared? Is it a speciality only for a specific region or can it be got in another  cities as well(not all chat centers, i know). Please let us know Maxy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2008)

bangalore style customised Bhel Puri(I am an expert in making those)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

i think its Jha*l* Mudi 


what next?
pani puri vs. samosa?


@max, are you & vaibhavtek related?

no offence


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2008)

^^^  lol
yeh झाड़ मुडी kya hai bhai???
apun ko to sirf  भेलपुरी mangta


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

jhal mudi-
puffed rice+chilly powder+onion+tomato +salt+some other masala+lime
i think these are the ingridients 
(they sell it in trains too)

i used to eat this, but bhel-puri pwns it


----------



## trublu (Feb 24, 2008)

भेलपुरी.I get to eat it only once year.That's what makes it so special for me.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

Bhelpuri.............



s18000rpm said:


> @max, are you & vaibhavtek related?
> 
> no offence


ROFL........


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 24, 2008)

"Eat sh!t and die"-Gears of war dialouge


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 24, 2008)

झाडी मुंडी । झाडियों की मुंडी से बनने वाला व्यंजन :d


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re:   Vs  *

Grow up.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 24, 2008)

actually i like bhelpuri but it has been a long time since i last tasted jhad mudi . i m thinking how it tastes ? .


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re:   Vs  *



Head Banger said:


> Grow up.



How much ????? 

Abe max tumhe aur koe kam nahin hai kya


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re:   Vs*



CadCrazy said:


> How much ?????
> 
> Abe max tumhe aur koe kam nahin hai kya



Till he hit with a sensible thread.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Vs*



Head Banger said:


> Till he hit with a sensible thread.



Why don't you bang your head with his to stop him (no offence)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 24, 2008)

भेलपूरी (Bhel Puri) is best.


----------



## utsav (Feb 24, 2008)

Very people hav tasted jhal mudi i think thats y bhel puri is winning here.jhal mudi is also very good which contains lotsa chillies which makes it very chatpata


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 24, 2008)

If prepared well, Jhal Murhi can kick Bhel Puri out of the show anyday. But sadly, there aren't many experts around and people sell puffed(and burnt) rice with oil. Thus, Bhel puri rulez 'em all!!!


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 24, 2008)

maaxi who that girl in ur avatar ur gf


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 24, 2008)

Jhal-Mudi???
Never heard of it....

So BhelPuri... But I also Like Batata-Wada


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 24, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> maaxi who that girl in ur avatar ur gf



Mat puch usse varna yeh dodara mad ho jayega or ban ho jayega bechara

BTW she is Genelia Desuza. Tumhari bhabhi lagti hai. Buri Nazar mat dalo


----------



## max_demon (Feb 24, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> BTW she is Genelia Desuza. Tumhari bhabhi lagti hai. Buri Nazar mat dalo



Yaaa


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 24, 2008)

max_demon said:


> Yaaa



Han han teri bhi. Infact except me woh sab ki bhabhi hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2008)

yaar ye kaise kasie thread ban rahe hai digit pe aajkal??
new admin,kids and now bhel puri!!!
kal ek naya thread khulega named'ur favourite saas nahi serial'grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 25, 2008)

maxi what is the story of genelia yar  u love her well who is she


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 25, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> maxi what is the story of genelia yar  u love her well who is she



Are u kidding me? Dont you watch Movies? She is an actress.

Array... Kahaa se kahaa aa gayi ye thread... BhelPuri se shuru hui aur genelia pe aa gayi... 

Digit forum is really gone Krazy...


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

^^wtfloll


----------



## max_demon (Feb 25, 2008)

i have been banned for 15 days because of creating 4 simmilar threads about genelia (if i dont remember ) some deleated all her threads created by me


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 25, 2008)

well she is qute and tasty like bhel puri

maxi nice choice


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Han han teri bhi. Infact except me woh sab ki bhabhi hai


Hitboxx, is she ur SISTER then ???


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2008)

Unmanageable digital insanity!  

Emergencyyyyyy Temppppperal Shhhhhift....... Wooooooooosh!


----------

